# Will Fire HD 7 go on sale again?



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

About 2 weeks ago I got an email that Fires were on sale $40 off, I missed out and I am wondering if anyone thinks they will do that again before christmas? I have some kids that would love to have one, and I'd love to save a little $$!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No way of knowing.

There are strong and pretty reliable rumors that there will be some new models announced before too long, though.  Still: they're just rumors.  Amazon's not said a word.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

I saw the price back to $159 this morning for the FireHD 7.  The new model must be coming out sooner than expected.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

joangolfing said:


> I saw the price back to $159 this morning for the FireHD 7. The new model must be coming out sooner than expected.


Or not.  I guess it depends on when you expect it. I'm thinking November. . .which is when it was last year. Reason: people might be less likely to spring for a new one if their old one isn't even out of warranty yet! 

But, what do I know?  

After 5 years of kindle-watches there's not been much consistent activity before 'an announcement'. Sometimes prices do go down on existing models -- or they show up on sites like daily steals and woot -- sometime before new models are announced. But the timing has varied. And there have also been sales at other times -- around mothers day/fathers day/graduation season.

And, in fact, none of that really happened with the Paperwhite -- though in that case the fact that the wifi only version was sold out for a while with no indication of it being back in stock was a good clue that something was up. And then in a week or two the new models came out. With surprisingly little fanfare.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Crystalmes said:


> About 2 weeks ago I got an email that Fires were on sale $40 off, I missed out and I am wondering if anyone thinks they will do that again before christmas? I have some kids that would love to have one, and I'd love to save a little $$!


They are $159 right now.


----------



## joangolfing (Sep 12, 2010)

Good thing I caught the discount last week.  They are back up again for the second time to $199 today.


----------

